# July Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Sticking with the summer pack season theme the July item is an unlined goat coat from Northwest Packgoats and Supplies. Its good for summer rain and bug protection in camp. Available in a variety of colors and sizes. As usual, simply reply to this message to be entered for a chance to win!
[attachment=0:3jp9vyqw]Red Goat Coat.jpg[/attachment:3jp9vyqw]


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

:mrgreen: as usual count me in too


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

Rex, Put me in again. Steve


----------



## Stoneyridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Another great give-away! Please count me in.


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Count me in too please!!!!!


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

I like that coat, I like the goat with the coat even better!
How bout a goat give away. lol


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

count me in, too


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

Please sign me up!
Beth in Utah with the big moose boy


----------



## eastcoastpacker (Jun 3, 2009)

*SOUNDS GREAT!

COUNT ME IN!  *


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Please include me in the drawing.

Tim


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

I could use one


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I am interested in winning this giveaway.
Deena


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in.... I have two of the lined version and they are great!


----------



## goatrange (Dec 13, 2008)

a summer version of the winter coat would be just the thing,
Please count me in this draw.
Thanks,
Dwayne Smith,
Kaslo BC


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

Please count me in and I'll cross my fingers til they ache and then cross them again when the ache stops! I have a very pretty black girl who would look striking in a red coat!

Thank you so much for the donation to the group NW!!!

Shar


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

free stuff?? Count me in :lol:


----------



## hend_rex (Feb 28, 2009)

I would love one. How are the winners picked anyway? (Just curious.)

Glenna


----------



## mark reichenau (Jul 12, 2009)

Please count me in for the giveaway! Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Moose sure would like one of those coats!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

hend_rex said:


> How are the winners picked anyway? (Just curious.)
> 
> Glenna


Good question. Its all done with a random drawing. All the names of people who replied to the giveaway posting are printed off, separated and dropped into a hat. After a vigorous shaking, a random name is pulled from the hat. They are the winner! Everyone has an equal chance of winning each month.

Rex


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Another great giveaway! Thanks again for the chance. BK


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Rex,

Thanks for the monthly give-away - I'm new to the forum, but have purchased your gear. I tried to attach a pic of my Oberhasli wearing a camp chair,but I can't figure out how to do it. So, just know that he would appreciate a new blanket rather than the camp chair if he's the lucky goat!!!

Thanks, Holly
ColoGoatGuys


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

ColoGoatGuys said:


> I tried to attach a pic of my Oberhasli wearing a camp chair,but I can't figure out how to do it.
> Thanks, Holly
> ColoGoatGuys


Welcome to the forum Holly. Posting photos is easy, just follow the directions posted in the FAQ section and you shouldn't have any trouble. faq.php#f33


----------



## makeitdofarm (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Rex,

Missed you at the Rendy but I would love to win this coat.

Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Ann in NH (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in!

Ann in NH


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Please count me in!


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't have any coats, so this would be nice! Count me in!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Sign me right up! Great coats. I have two from rex but I have six goats....hummmm?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Great goat coat for deer hunting season. IdahoNancy


----------



## imported_michelle (Jun 11, 2009)

please sign me up!


----------



## kmgjfd (Jul 23, 2009)

Rex, 

Add us to the drawing!

Thanks,

John & Karen


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Please enter me, as well!

What a wonderful way to keep the skeeters away!


----------



## AZPacker (Jul 22, 2009)

Of course my first post is for the free stuff.  
Please add me to the list, this would be great for the Arizona weather. I have to buy a couple for my guys anyway. Here's hoping it will be one less.

Susan/AZPacker


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

July Winner of the coat is Rod Meyer.

Congratulations!!!


----------

